# Bump behind pinky’s eye.



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello, 

I have a Rex/hairless, and I noticed a smol bump behind his eye. I read online it could be an Abscesses, but it’s not big and bloody like it shows on google. 
Will it go away on its own? Or will it get worse. I can take him to a vet but will it be necessary? 
sorry kinda freaking out. Here some pics below can anyone let me know what it could
be


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

It could be an abscess that hasn't popped or an ingrown hair as those are common on double rexes(sometimes sold as hairless). If it keeps getting bigger take your rat to the vet as it could be a tumor.


----------



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

_dizzy_ said:


> It could be an abscess that hasn't popped or an ingrown hair as those are common on double rexes(sometimes sold as hairless). If it keeps getting bigger take your rat to the vet as it could be a tumor.


Thank you so much. I will keep an eye on it and give it a week. He doesn’t seem to bothered by it. He’s still a healthy curious boii


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

Hopefully not a tumor fingers crossed 🤞🏻


----------



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

buddy/sire said:


> Hopefully not a tumor fingers crossed 🤞🏻


So it went down! I guess it was a pimple!  
I am watching for tumors though, especially as they age


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

omg yaaaaaaaaaaaaay so happy for you and your rat 👍🤗🐀


----------



## Raties4life (Mar 22, 2021)

YAY!!


----------

